# Satriani Sues Coldplay



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081205/en_nm/us_coldplay_2

Go get 'em Satch!!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robboman said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081205/en_nm/us_coldplay_2
> 
> Go get 'em Satch!!


Awesome! I hope he wins. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ofFw9DKu_I&feature=related

Chris Martin comes off as a real [email protected]#hole!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I predict a Satriani + Coldplay duo at the '09 Grammys.


And an out-of-court settlement.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep, I smiled when I read it this morning. I can't wait to get home and listen to the 2 songs back to back now. I really don't know why I own the Cold Play album, I guess maybe becuase I found it for $3 at cash converters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yep, I smiled when I read it this morning. I can't wait to get home and listen to the 2 songs back to back now. I really don't know why I own the Cold Play album, I guess maybe becuase I found it for $3 at cash converters.


That YouTube video superimposes the two tracks. The melody is pretty damning.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Sounds exactly the same to me. 

Chris Martin always seems like a a$$ hole anyway.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm not a big Coldplay fan, but nevertheless I don't see a win for Satch here. A few notes of melody in common without a doubt but not a song's worth. Coincidence I say.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tempo and chord progression identical. Chorus melody nearly the same as Joe's solo. I see an out of court settlement for Joe.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Who the eff is Coldpaly?

Side note... whoa... Satriani is 52 years old... when did that happen? Lol I always thought the dude was like 40.


----------



## tristan (Jun 30, 2007)

*sounds great*

The mashups on Youtube sound stellar.

Hopefully this will rejuvenate both tired genres. Coldplay is appealing, but instrumentally bland and expressionless, and Satriani and his ilk are spectacular, but onanistic..... this fusion cancels the drawbacks and emphasizes the strengths of both.... opens up real artistic possibilities.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Satch song, but is that the actual tempo, or has someone sped it up/slowed it down to sync? The fact that the melodies and chords are so close is bad enough, but if the tempos are the same too, or at least close enough that it doesn't make a difference, then that's pretty not cool.

Although, what might get Chris Martin off is his potential defense of "Joe who???" I don't imagine he listens to a lot of Satch.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Face it, Satriani has a time machine. It's the only answer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

News flash: Satriani joins the band Coldplay after the two parties decide they are soulmates in a "if you can't lick 'em, join 'em" out of court and into bed settlement. Designer matching signature guitars and sunglasses to follow in all out marketing blitz to convince fans it's a match made in heaven (or purgatory, depending on your faith). Their upcoming full length triple cd album tentatively named ColdSnatch & The Pussies will be marketed in a box set with the sunglasses and grooming kit so you too can look like a member of Snatchplay, or whatever they decide to name themselves.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*This is getting better!!*

Seems Everybody wrote thathttp://blog.inmusic.ca/inmusic/2009/05/cat-stevens-coldplay-copied-me-not-that-other-guy-or-that-other-guy.html song!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I should sue too:smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The chord progression sounds too short and the melody too generic for me, which adds to its lack of originality, and makes this particular pissing contest all the more fun...folks laying claim to cheap product. But whatever, someone did it first and innocently. My guess the only ones to really get their due will be lawyers. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...coldplay must be giggling non-stop.

the number of artists now suing them for that one song is now up to three:

satch, cat stevens and one other.

the only thing coldplay is going to get out of this is a ton of free publicity.

i'm no fan, but good on them.

-dh


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, what is Satriani thinking here. I am and have been a big fan of his since Surfing with the Alien. 'If I Could Fly' was a tune I listened to over and over again a few years ago. 
Still, when I listen to Coldplay's tune it takes a few seconds before I can make the connection with Satch's tune. And if not for this lawsuit I would probably never have made the connection.
So, wtf is Satch thinking? I can't believe Coldpaly's intention was to build their own song around Satch's tune. And Satch should know better regarding borrowing musical ideas.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

And then there was Maudsigiifa


----------



## ericprsse (Apr 24, 2009)

satch should, but won't win.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, incredibly lame of Satch. Music only has 8 notes (+ flats and sharps), things are bound to sound similar every once in a while. People who sue over music are the worst.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

noobcake said:


> Wow, incredibly lame of Satch. Music only has 8 notes (+ flats and sharps), things are bound to sound similar every once in a while. *People who sue over music are the worst*.


By that logic, then downloading should be legal, since how can the orig artist claim to own 8 notes from the general public, if not from other musicians?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Way to twist my words and take them out of context. I was talking about artists suing other artists over seemingly similar songs. I didn't say anything about piracy or downloading music... :zzz:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

noobcake said:


> Way to twist my words and take them out of context. I was talking about artists suing other artists over seemingly similar songs. I didn't say anything about piracy or downloading music... :zzz:


Never said you did, and I didnt "twist" a single one of your words. 

Just pointing out that the common theme in both situations is respect for intellectual property.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes, I realize the importance of intellectual property. Yet, these days artists tend to shoot first and ask questions later when it comes to suing over music, which I think is the wrong attitude. What's going on right now would be akin to Leonardo Da Vinci deciding to sue all painters who made paintings of women that had the slightest resemblance to Mona Lisa, which is quite ridiculous (and yes I know that the legal system in Da Vinci's time was very different from ours, but whatever you get the idea). I think it's an analogy that makes sense.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess the other difference is in the wealth system today vs. Davinci's day. Back then, an artist could eek out a living, or the best he could hope for would be to receive patronage from some ofthe elite. 

Today, the artist has the opportunity to BE the elite. So I suspect with so much money in their sights, the pressure to grab every dime from anyone anywhere is irresistible. Satriani probably never even thought of this...but his managers, record company lawyers etc I'm sure did, as they all stand to benefit.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

It is remarkably similar, but it's not a very unique melody, pretty typical. The chord progression strongly suggests it, anyways.


----------

